# Do any of u guys go fishing?



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

so i went fishing last week with sadboy and a few other friends....

we caught some pretty big fish...sadboy even caught a barracuda the size of my leg....buy sadly we didnt have a camera to take any pics...

and then a few days ago me and Mrfreez went fishing and he caught the biggest sculpin ive ever seen , the deck hand even said "sculpin dont come much bigger than that" and again we didnt take any pics of it....

so earlier tonite i decided to get off of work early and catch the 1st twilight run of the year...and then again i caught 2 big ass barracuda and a fat ass sandbass!!!

BUT this time i took a pic, i know its not the greatest pic but hey its better than no pic at all (took the pic with my phone)

well here it is..... and if any of u guys happen to go sport fishing , fresh or salt water post up your pics!!!

caught this badboy on a Tady C Jig


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

sweet man, i fish alot around here, i fish in the rivers for blue cats, the biggest one i caught was around 55lbs, and other than that i mainly fish for large mouth bass and crappi in all the lakes by my house.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

what fish did u catch that was 55 lbs? and what lb test line were u using?

i would like to go fishing in lakes and rivers but i live in cali where the closest body of water is the pacific ocean, not that i am complaining but it would be nice to get a small rod and maybe have a 5 lb test and go catch a 8lb largemouth bass , yea that would be fun.....

like catching a 55lb yellowfin tuna on a 20lb line


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

We mostly fish for catfish, saugeye.Have whitebass, crappie, musky to.

Ill take some pictures when i finally get to go this year


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks for inviting me....ASS.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice catch there.

I go all the time, but no scanner here or I'd put some pictures up of a 69 pound king salmon and some nice bass that we got out of our pond.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hyphen said:


> thanks for inviting me....ASS.
> [snapback]1043982[/snapback]​



















i think red is startin to develope a fishing addiction :laugh:

weres my picture at from out great day of fishin, to bad that sculpin was outta season


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for inviting me....ASS.
> ...


well hyphen when do u wanna go? im actually going to be fishing once a week so whenever u are free hit me up , not like u dont know my # , so dont give me any crap like u wanna go when u can easily call me

and freez that pic i took of u, well here it is


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

My buddies catch....









It's ok, I caught a 36 inch channel the week after (no camera though). All the other times I have caught something worth showing off, we forgot the camera. I'm doing some crappie/trout/walleye fishing this weekend, so I hopefully will have pics later.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Haven't gone "fishing" yet this year but I went squiding in Newport, RI. Between My bro, me and my dad we caught 450+ in 3 hours. It was crazy. I have a pic but no usb port to upload the pic.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> My buddies catch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats like the 5th time i think i seen that picture on this site, nice catch though.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

ok over 4000 members on a fish web forum and only 5 members go fishing?

cmon i know there is alot more fisherman on this site..... post up your pics fellas


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

When my dads finished in the office il use his scanner to put up some pics of a small carp i caught (im a crap carp fisherman) another small fish which i think is a rudd or a roach, some makeral, and then the stuff i caught out in portugal which is a garfish that i caught on a handline, a turtle, and a blue shark


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

OK this was was about 3 year ago now, its from when i went big game fishing in portugal. The scanners running really slow and i have other things to do so il put the rest up another time

Oh and this is my first attempt at resizing an image so forgive me if its tiny or HUGE


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Man that baby was real tasty if you ask me. I love fishing... I still cant believe my reel broke when I was trying to bring in that monster. A B when my program is over in Sept., I'm going to head down to Baja for some marlin fishing. I want to use my big boy... So let me know if you want to roll for the weekend.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

double post...sori


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

havent gone fishing in a while now

heres a pic from 2 years ago when i went to canada.

Its in Ear Falls Ontario

forgot how big that walleye was


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

i live on lake michigan...im surrounded by fish. i usually catch small blue gills or pirch to feed to my precious piranahs, as a matter of fact i just got back from "the lake"


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

acb said:


> i live on lake michigan...im surrounded by fish. i usually catch small blue gills or pirch to feed to my precious piranahs, as a matter of fact i just got back from "the lake"
> [snapback]1045543[/snapback]​


if u just got back and caught some fish ...tne where are the dam pics?

and yea sadboy that did suck how u broke your reel trying to bring in that big ass barracuda.... all i heard was your reel spooling then i heard u go "awwwwww" 
and im down to go fishing anytime man just let me know

and rob nice wall eye u got there man

and piranhasrule...thats a nice size shark... is htat u the little kid standing next to it?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Yeh thats me, its from about 3 years ago when i was about 14 or 15


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I love to fish but not so much in the ocean. I tend to get sea sick rather easy. I prefer stream fishing for trout.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I love to fish but not so much in the ocean. I tend to get sea sick rather easy. I prefer stream fishing for trout.
> [snapback]1046006[/snapback]​


i thought you said you were leaving?

and to brian and eric...i hate you guys







I THOUGHT YOU WERE MY FRIENDS... *cries in a corner*


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Last time I went fishing (which was about a week ago) I caught 2 8-10lb channel cats, 6 or 7 3-4lb channel cats, and a 12" snapping turtle


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > I love to fish but not so much in the ocean. I tend to get sea sick rather easy. I prefer stream fishing for trout.
> ...


awww, we hurt his wittle feelings,







your still our buddie but your like that the ugly friend we

take out to make us look that much better


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i went fishing saturday, caught a small striper, about ten cast later i hooked into another one that felt much bigger but he got off about half way in.. fished alittle on sunday got the skunk, fished alittle freshwater yesterday got some white perch, my friends brother caught a nice rainbow trout that we grilled up.. tasty.. unfortunately i lost the charger for my camera so i couldnt get any fotogs..


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

I haven't caught many fish this year due to
bad luck, lack of free time, and poor weather, but
I did manage to catch this Brook Trout on 
opening day this year.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


except that i'm sexier than both of you combined


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I went fishing, the walleyes weren't bitting so we went for crappies, caught a couple, but got a sh*t loud of hand sized sunnie/blue gills and had a massive fish fry. It was great. I had one ok size bass too.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

15 pound channel i caught the other night-Also, 20 pound drum perch my friend caught, im in pic with catfish other guy is jason my buddy


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Me being a dork.
20 icn walleye, not bad.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I caught this...


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

x-J-x said:


> I caught this...
> [snapback]1048190[/snapback]​


wtf is that?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

clintard_leonard said:


> x-J-x said:
> 
> 
> > I caught this...
> ...


a catfish of some type


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

clintard_leonard said:


> x-J-x said:
> 
> 
> > I caught this...
> ...


Catfish...only 2-3" long...bullhead I believed...


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

darn, im missin out a whole lot here. When are you guys goin again?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

"darn, im missin out a whole lot here. When are you guys goin again? "

i go fishing pretty much every day, went last night, goin again tonight, maybe taking off friday for more surf fishing, going ona stripper boat june 11th with 7 friends..


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's a pic of me (in the middle) with my uncle on the left and dad on the right.
We're holding up a stringer of Walleye (35 of them- 15 inches and up) caught in 1 whole day of fishing.

And another of me and another of my uncles (with his "good luck" hat). This one is my 21.5 Lbs Chinook caught last July on Lake Ontario (near Bowmanville)


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

i love to fish i do it all the time when i go next ill take pics, i mostly go for panfish(blugill crappie bass....) its fn next time i go ill take pics if i can get a camera


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Are you kidding? I love to fish. I went salmon fishing last Saturday on a charter boat. I released 2 nice sized Silver Salmon and kept 2 King Salmon. I bet you guys outside of Cali are wondering why I released the 2 silvers, it is illegal to keep silver salmon in the great state of California; however, there is only one place in Cali that you can keep silver salmon and that's Lake Oroville. The powers that be stock that lake with silver salmon. BTW, in general, when you hook into a silver, they love to jump out of the water and do all sorts of acrobatic aerial manuvers to spit out the hook. On the other hand, when you hook into a king salmon, they are going to dive down and try to use brute strength to get away.

Here's the sinker release that I've started to use. It's way better than the standard "dog whistle" sinker release that most people use out here because the new style of release is adjustable. You can catch an undersized fish without losing your 2.5 lb sinker. Sinkers are $5 a pop on a party boat.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

SWeet pics fellas....

anyone here go bass fishing often? i myself am a salt water fisherman but ealier today i went to castaic lake and caught a 4lb largemouth bass
and 2,3lb stripers

i was using night crawlers but i see these pro bass fisherman using all sorts of crank baits and stuff, i was wondering whats a good fake lure i can use for bass and striper?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> SWeet pics fellas....
> 
> anyone here go bass fishing often? i myself am a salt water fisherman but ealier today i went to castaic lake and caught a 4lb largemouth bass
> and 2,3lb stripers
> ...


Pro fisherman use a lot of fake baits (cranks, plastic worms, spoons, etc) because they need to market a product. While these products work well, and prevent you from having to re-bait your hook, Live/dead bait (minnows, leeches, crawlers, liver, smelt, etc) are almost always better.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > SWeet pics fellas....
> ...


that was what i was thinking, scince they gotta jiggle and move the fake baits like crazy, and all i do is drop the hook in the water, but then again the fake baits lets u keep your hands from smelling from the dead baits....

any suggestions on a good fake bait to use instead of those plastic worms?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > ReDraGon-> said:
> ...


Go with the Berkly "Power Baits"- you have a variety of leeches, worms and other grub. Their fake, but have a scent to them, just be sure to seal the packwhen your done, otherwise they'll dry up.
Personally, my best bass fishing done was with live minnows.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Im not a western bass fisherman but I do know that lakes out west such as Castaic have some HUGE bass in them and the most common baits used are swim baits in a rainbow trout pattern. Try out one of those next time ya go.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

JD7.62 said:


> Im not a western bass fisherman but I do know that lakes out west such as Castaic have some HUGE bass in them and the most common baits used are swim baits in a rainbow trout pattern. Try out one of those next time ya go.
> [snapback]1050632[/snapback]​


i actually used a truout pattern , i didnt even have a bite....

maybe they werent hungry?


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Here is a shot of a sturgeon I caught a few weeks ago, it was 47" and 24lbs, next week I may go out and try for another one, this time im not keeping anything under 50" though


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

pythonwill said:


> Here is a shot of a sturgeon I caught a few weeks ago, it was 47" and 24lbs, next week I may go out and try for another one, this time im not keeping anything under 50" though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats an impressive fish u got there man!!!

and earlier today i went out again and got limits on barracuda and sand bass









will be posting up pics in like 5 min


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i gotta start going again


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

well here are some pics of my trip earlier today

this is an 15lb sand bass i caught early this morning.... it was a good start


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

and then the barracuda started biting... i caught over 20+ barracuda and about 10+ sandbass i was starting to release fish after i caught my limit..

basically as u can see it was a good day of fishing....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

geezus man is there any left in the ocean :laugh:


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

good stuff :nod:


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> what fish did u catch that was 55 lbs? and what lb test line were u using?
> 
> i would like to go fishing in lakes and rivers but i live in cali where the closest body of water is the pacific ocean, not that i am complaining but it would be nice to get a small rod and maybe have a 5 lb test and go catch a 8lb largemouth bass , yea that would be fun.....
> 
> ...


heres what i catch thats 55lbs, but only this one is 35lbs, and i cought it on lines i set in the river with a bunch of creek chub.

These fish are a 35lb blue cat, and a 5lb flat head.










i got screwed though i caught the 35 blue cat but i ended up takin the pic of it with my buddies holdin it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

I already posted this pic, but this thread is also a good place for it.
Here is a bass I caught a few weeks ago.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Here's a catfish I caught last night. Not the biggest I've caught but he was ok.









View attachment 69105


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

damn dragon thats alot of barracuda..

do you guys have blue fish on the west coast? seems like barracuda fishing would be very similar to blue fishing, except blues dont get that long. 
looks like you are hooked on the fishing though. you where saying you wanted to fish inland waters (rivers lakes ect.) why? ocean fishing is so much better, its nice to catch some trout or large mouth but they are nothing compared to fighting a decent size tuna..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Azeral said:


> Here's a catfish I caught last night. Not the biggest I've caught but he was ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF kind of cat is that?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a catfish I caught last night. Not the biggest I've caught but he was ok.
> ...


Not sure. I just found the pic and posted it. hehehehe


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i go fishing all the time 30, 60,and 80 miles of shore. i havent gon 80 miles yet no need to yet all the bluefin tuna are inside but there all small. yesterday i went out and took a couple of pics first is a sunfish he is huge
View attachment 69121

View attachment 69122

caugt that little shark on a light freshwater rod hehe it was a nice fight. we were waiting for a big one. here is the small size tuna we have bin catching. were only aloud to keep one but we catch alot
me 
View attachment 69123

my dad
View attachment 69125

the blood shot from the tuna tower
View attachment 69126

one of my little cousins realing in a tuna lol 
View attachment 69129


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

yeah i go all the time with my friend and his dad who are amurature fishermen and go into tournaments and stuff. I dont have any pictures beacuse its not worth taking pictures of all the fish i catch because i catch so many. LOl JK I usually dont have a camera with me


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

everyone in this thread is pretty ugly


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

Here is me with a small batch of gills and a small pike..... not the best catches.... but never have a camera when I really need one!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> everyone in this thread is pretty ugly
> [snapback]1110217[/snapback]​


freez- yea we killed everything out in the ocean

nismo- yes it is alot of barracuda and the fight is really good....but no i havnt went bluefishing at all i dont even think they have blue fish in the waters i fish from....

bullsnake- impressive bass u got there man...what were u using live or plastic?

bunit- how u gonna go into touneys and not take pics of your catch? next time bring a disposable camera...

quikshot- nice tuna u got there a little small but i know the fight was really good, i myself am going tuna fishing in 2 weeks , going to do a 2 day trip off of mexican waters

fizzle-i would rather be ugly than look like that GAY guy from the real world what was his name oh yea karamo.....no wonder u are still a virgin :laugh:


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

K fizzle be looking for a pretty







boy to







who likes fish.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lmao brian hahaha i knew ud say something wuts ur aim sn bitch


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> lmao brian hahaha i knew ud say something wuts ur aim sn bitch
> [snapback]1111090[/snapback]​


pm sent trick


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Didnt wanna start a new topic but check this bass out I caught tonite. The length was 23 inches and I used a very conservative guess of a girth of 12 inches and plugged it into a formula to estimate the weight of a bass and it came out to over 10 pounds! I dont really believe it but hey! I caught her on a live 6 inch bluegill and a 4/0 circle hook. The hook just fell out once I landed her! Well here are the crappy ass cell phone pics.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

HOly sh*t man thats like tounament winning bass u got there bro...

what lake u catch that on? and u can actually get sponsers for catching a bass that size!!

and im glad u took pics of that monster!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I caught her in a small maybe two acre pond in a neighborhood! Honestly the pics dont show how big the fish actually was. She was about two inches shorter then my entire arm. I guestimated her weight to be about 7 or 8 pounds but now I am starting to think more just because the night before I caught a bunch of flatheads that on scales weighed 7 to 10 pounds and they couldnt touch this bass.

Oh yeah. As you can see in one of the pics I had a crowd there. Cars were stopping and every thing when they saw the big fish. One lady that came over had a chihuaha (sp) and that bass could have EASILY swallowed it! lol


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Well this might be cheating. My 3 brothers, Dad and friends were getting together each year and getting guides in Boca Grande for tarpon fishing. I only got the chance to go once, but what a trip!!!! And one hell of a workout! 45 min and 160lbs. These things rule!!! And they jump like the largemouth bass. Same pic as my avatar pic. Hopefully bigger though.


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

Mortimer said:


> Well this might be cheating. My 3 brothers, Dad and friends were getting together each year and getting guides in Boca Grande for tarpon fishing. I only got the chance to go once, but what a trip!!!! And one hell of a workout! 45 min and 160lbs. These things rule!!! And they jump like the largemouth bass. Same pic as my avatar pic. Hopefully bigger though.
> [snapback]1139734[/snapback]​


I fish in boca grand all the time I love fishing for hammer heads


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a sweet article about a hammerhead attacking a Tarpon and the boat. Came from the daily newspaper in St Pete. My dad and bro live there. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't have any pictures but here in Pittsburgh right now there is a HUGE fishing tournament going on, with a bunch of things from ESPN there!


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

I think that's basspro classic turnament. Was on espn this morning.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I think the tournement going on in Penn. is the FLW tournement.

Man I wanna do some tarpon fishing so bad! One day. Check this vid out of a 250 pound tarpon that a 14 foot Mako had in its mouth off of the coast if Pensacola!

Tarpon Video


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

just another fishing trip.....


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

just another fishing trip.....


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

hrdbyte said:


> just another fishing trip.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

hrdbyte said:


> just another fishing trip.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

hrdbyte said:


> just another fishing trip.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

no work man


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

none of your pics show more than 1/8.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> bullsnake- impressive bass u got there man...what were u using live or plastic?
> 
> [snapback]1111046[/snapback]​


Thanks. It's not bad for a "city bass". I caught him on a live nightcrawler.

JD7.62 -that bass is unreal. Amazing catch.

Here is a smallmouth bass I caught on the Delaware River.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well i donthave pics but i was fishing on the beach in south hampton this weekend and it was dead all afternoon until i saw a school of blues crashing on some bait on the surface so i tied on a rig real quick with a bucktail and a teaser, spoted the school on the surface again and casted right in front of iw tehm WHAM fish on and few seconds later WHAM double header. they where onyl about 3 lbs each but it was some good action. by the time i got them ont he beach and unhooked the rest of the blitz was over and it was dead for the rest of the afternoon


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

JD7.62 said:


> Didnt wanna start a new topic but check this bass out I caught tonite. The length was 23 inches and I used a very conservative guess of a girth of 12 inches and plugged it into a formula to estimate the weight of a bass and it came out to over 10 pounds! I dont really believe it but hey! I caught her on a live 6 inch bluegill and a 4/0 circle hook. The hook just fell out once I landed her! Well here are the crappy ass cell phone pics.
> [snapback]1139189[/snapback]​


What a MONSTER!!!!!!!!

Here is a Lake Trout I caught the other weekend..... along w/ 4 others and a king.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

heres 2 northerns and a trophy walleye i caught in canada couple weeks back


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

here's 2 Mahi Mahi i caught off Kauai a few years ago. they fought like hell. i caught another waaay bigger than the one on the left, but he busted the line when we went to gaff him...

i cant remember the weights, but keep in mind that im 6'1", 225lbs....a little perspective. they tasted so damned good. i ate them within 3 hours of catching them....tasty stuff...lol

i cant wait to hit up some more deep sea fishing in Thailand this coming winter...

sorry my face is edited out, i had to pull this picture from a site where 'security' is very neccessary...so i cut my face out.

...you gotta love the shirt...


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

nice catches from everyone....

im glad too see more anglers on this site


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Puff said:


> here's 2 Mahi Mahi i caught off Kauai a few years ago. they fought like hell. i caught another waaay bigger than the one on the left, but he busted the line when we went to gaff him...
> 
> i cant remember the weights, but keep in mind that im 6'1", 225lbs....a little perspective. they tasted so damned good. i ate them within 3 hours of catching them....tasty stuff...lol
> 
> ...


When I first glanced at that I thought you had a white plactic bag over your head. I was like WTF does he have a bag over his head for?








~Taylor~


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

yo i didnt know smallies were in the delaware river, bullsnake we should go fishing sometime lol
i live in chery hill( like 10 min from the river)


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

l2ob said:


> heres 2 northerns and a trophy walleye i caught in canada couple weeks back
> [snapback]1141498[/snapback]​


How big is that walleye? Where in Canada were you? If you love walleye fishing, you would LOVE North Dakota. Around here, we consider that average. Here is my buddies catch after one day of fishing. Over 2 days they limited out everyday with most of them 3 lb or more.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

free mahi mahi
free mahi mahi


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

actually it was my beginners KKK hat...i get the pointy bit when i become an apprentice grand wizard

lol...jk

(i pulled that outta my ass...none of that was true...I AM NOT IN THE KKK)lol


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------

